

Using AngularJS + UnderscoreJS - mlakkadshaw
http://blog.mohammedlakkadshaw.com/AngularJS_Underscore_ultimate_web_development.html

======
andreasklinger
If anyone is wondering why people use a factory here to inject it. This
stackoverflow comment sums it up nicely

    
    
         Probably for the same reasons you inject anything, 
         instead of putting everything in the global scope. 
         However, since you're a lot less likely to want to
         substitute out your underscore library during testing
         than some other more specific dependency it's
         understandable that it doesn't seem necessary. – fess 
    

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14968297/use-
underscore-i...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14968297/use-underscore-
inside-controllers#comment24351367_14968873)

------
paulyoung
We use Underscore with Angular using this tool:
[https://github.com/obibring/grunt-angular-
service](https://github.com/obibring/grunt-angular-service)

An example of how is in the README.

